# Tanks - trials & tribulations - spills & sticky fingers



## Silver (30/7/15)

*My goodness, but tanks can be a pain sometimes!*

For those who know me, you will know that I am fundamentally a Reo user but I have two tanks in daily use as well - mainly for squonkless mindless relaxed vaping at the computer. The Lemo1 and the Lemo2.

Well last night, I had an episode of note!

I pitstopped the Lemo1. Put in a new Rayon wick because the old one was starting to underperform (after about 16ml of juice). Then I refilled with my "Strawberry Ice".

Something was not right.

Some puffs felt overpowered and others felt muted. Oh no, I thought my Sig100+ was on the blink because the ohms was fluctuating. I have a 1.2 ohm coil in there but the ohms said 1.5 - then a minute later 2.5 - and then 5 ohms! - and then back to 2 ohms.

I knew something could be wrong with the coil but it looked perfect when I rewicked. Now to open it up. I wasn't looking forward to this.

So now the sticky fingers part starts. Trying to get to the coil and salvage the juice is not easy. I managed to save about half of the tank. But there was juice everywhere and I probably used nearly half a roll of toilet paper trying to wipe up my hands and the parts as I took it apart. There was juice on all my tools and even an hour later I discovered some more juice spills in other places. What a pain!

I discovered that one of the post screws was not tight. So I tightened it and made sure the coil was in position and then re-assembled and refilled. Voila - it was all fixed.

But the point I am making is that these type of tanks can really be a pain sometimes.

To be fair, I am thankful this doesn't happen too often. And I still love the Lemo1 for its sharp flavour on this juice. But I was so frustrated last night I nearly chucked it in the bin! Lol.

*Perhaps the lesson here is when one is rewicking and everything is open - just check that the coil is tightened. That was the mistake I made. *

Naughty Lemo1

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2 | Informative 1


----------



## zadiac (30/7/15)

That is the first thing I do after I remove the old wick. Check the screws. Then I move on to re-wicking. It's a pain sometimes.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (30/7/15)

Amazing how the coil manages to wiggle out of the grip of the screws after the heating and cooling
(or maybe in my case on this episode I didn't probably do it right the first time)


----------



## Yiannaki (30/7/15)

Silver said:


> *My goodness, but tanks can be a pain sometimes!*
> 
> For those who know me, you will know that I am fundamentally a Reo user but I have two tanks in daily use as well - mainly for squonkless mindless relaxed vaping at the computer. The Lemo1 and the Lemo2.
> 
> ...



I feel your pain there @Silver! Sometimes tanks can get a bit messy as you mentioned above.

A way I now avoid the above mentioned problem is to put the chimney on the Lemo after i have wicked and fire it first a few times to make sure its working okay.

PS when you removed the old wick, did you dry burn the coil?

PS #2 - Consider the billow 2 or the Goliath V2 which let you remove your coil base without having to empty out your tank


----------



## Silver (30/7/15)

Yiannaki said:


> I feel your pain there @Silver! Sometimes tanks can get a bit messy as you mentioned above.
> 
> A way I now avoid the above mentioned problem is to put the chimney on the Lemo after i have wicked and fire it first a few times to make sure its working okay.
> 
> ...



Thanks @Yiannaki - good advice about test firing. I probably would have noticed the ohm fluctuations if I had done that. 

To answer your question, yes, I did dry burn the coil. Just a few pulses to get the remnant juice off and to make it easier to feed in the new wick.

I hear you on the Billow2 and the Goliath2... thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (30/7/15)

i can so relate @Silver. i constantly have the sweet aroma of juice on my hands lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

